# Will a Largemouth Bass hit cutbait?



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2012)

or maybe I should say...Has anyone ever caught a Bass on cutbait?


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jan 11, 2012)

i haven't but supringly i have seen them caught on chicken livers...


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes.  Would I target them with it?  No.
I have caught small ones on corn as well.


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Jan 11, 2012)

Catch a bunch of them when fishing in the spring for striper in the river.  When I say a bunch I mean a couple a trip.  We did get one that went almost 10lbs on a piece of cut trout.  But like stated above I wouldnt target them with it.  We dont get that many on it.


----------



## doodleflop (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yeah they will. When I was a kid I watched my dad catch some of the biggest largemouth I've ever seen on cut bait.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 11, 2012)

I have caught a few in a golf course pond at night while catfishing.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, ya'll add me to the list,too.I never would've believed it,if it did'nt happen to me!Caught this one out of the river,yesterday.
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/pluk30052/IMG_20120110_143040.jpg


----------



## diamondback (Jan 11, 2012)

yep ,caught one about 8 lbs last summer fshing for gar.


----------



## rwagner (Jan 11, 2012)

yes i have caught them on carp bait befor the craziest thing ever and it was a 4 pounder


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Jan 11, 2012)

I caught one about two months ago on a piece of hot dog in a golf course pond fishing for speckled cats. She was about five pounds. I cut the hot dog with a knife. Does that count as cut bait? I also caught one on stink bait at Paradise PFA.


----------



## charlie81 (Jan 13, 2012)

I caught one a few weeks on sinclair fishing cutbait for cats. Didn't expect that one at all.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 13, 2012)

I caught one on a bream head while i was reeling it in weighed around 4-5 lbs.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 13, 2012)

cousin caught a 6 lber on chicken liver- deadstinking on bottom lol.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 15, 2012)

When I was a kid we used to catch minnows in the creek and them use them as bait in a pond.  We'd keep the minows in a bucket-it didn't have any aeration. Usually after a couple hours fishing a good many of the minows would die.  Once we ran out of live ones we would use the dead ones and get fish on them.  

I guess whole dead minows don't really count as "cut bait" but its sort of along the same lines.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jan 15, 2012)

The kids in the neighborhood catch them regularly on hot dogs in a small pond at my parents house.  It has alot to do with the bream and other minnows all around it eating it, so the bass will come in and cream it.


----------



## yourkiddin (Jan 16, 2012)

Google chunking for bass. A guy told me he was catching large mouth of his private lake with bream heads. I thought he was full of it. I went over and witnessed it for myself.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 16, 2012)

What time of year are they using cut bait?


----------

